# Nikon Develops Camera for Dogs



## TAF (May 21, 2015)

This is not a joke (OK, maybe it should be, but it is apparently true!)

http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2015/05/nikon-develops-camera-that-your-dog-can-operate/

Once again Canon is behind (and we know what dogs do with behinds)? Will Canon develop a camera for cats to compete?


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 21, 2015)

It seems to me that all the manufacturers are tossing products at the wall to see what sticks. Sales are plummeting, so they want to find anything that might sell.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 21, 2015)

It should be noted that this is a one item production. There has been no indication that Nikon even intends this to be a product. 

But I could see a use for it.... just not on dogs. Someone operating potentially dangerous equipment for example. Their heart rate goes outside a threshold and a picture is taken that can be looked at remotely to see if the person is actually in trouble. I bet hospitals could use this technology for monitoring certain types of patients.


----------



## Don Haines (May 21, 2015)

TAF said:


> This is not a joke (OK, maybe it should be, but it is apparently true!)
> 
> http://www.lifewithdogs.tv/2015/05/nikon-develops-camera-that-your-dog-can-operate/
> 
> Once again Canon is behind (and we know what dogs do with behinds)? Will Canon develop a camera for cats to compete?


They already did....


----------



## 9VIII (May 22, 2015)

Nikon users: I am so, so sorry.

It would be great of someone would make an APS-C sized Go-Pro competitor, but for some reason that market seems to be stuck with tiny sensors.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (May 22, 2015)

9VIII said:


> Nikon users: I am so, so sorry.



Why the sanctimonious "so so sorry"?

Even if Nikon were to attempt to produce this (and there is no indication they will) what effect will this have on Nikon shooters? It is not like Nikon will force their customers to buy this (even if it is for sale) nor is Nikon stopping production on their other products.


----------



## neuroanatomist (May 22, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> 9VIII said:
> 
> 
> > Nikon users: I am so, so sorry.
> ...



Why the supercilious inquiry? 

This makes it obvious that Nikon has gone to the dogs. I suppose it was inevitable given that Canon is the premier choice for cat photographers.


----------



## arcanej (May 22, 2015)

It's in the name, isn't? DSLR: dog single lens reflex...


----------

